# reel seats-threads up or down?



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Is there a convention for whether the threads go on top or bottom on a reel seat? Obviously, one with a trigger grip or something similar is directional. 

The reason I ask is I was looking through a BPS catalog today and noticed the spinners had the threads on the bottom end. I put mine on top because when I hold the rod, I didn't want to feel the threads or the nut. Is is just personal preference or is there a "normal" way they go?


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

I have seen them both ways...mostly on the bottom. I am not sure if there is any reason for them to be one way or another. I think there are more comfortable spinning seats out there rather than the standard barrel type seats. Fuji sells some but you have to buy there cork to match them. I think it is American Tackle that is selling one called "Aero" maybe that is popular with folks that don't like the traditional barrel style. Hope this helps and I am sure you will get a lot of different answers on this question!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

we used to build large surf rods w the reel seat on upside down on purpose , so that you could get a better grip on the rod to cast large reels that really weren't made for surf casting, like penn 4/0 wide and others.

just a guess , but if it is a rod that you would be holding in that spot , maybe new style jigging rods, keeps you from holding slick plastic and or threads.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I usually put the threads going towards the tip but there is really no special reason. The ergo nomic spinning seats have the threads going towards the tip also.
Pat


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

*Queston With Many Answers*

Mont your question is asked over and over and over - - - - -

The proper answer is left to the custom builder who understands the use of the rod by the angler and preference.

Comfort and bite detection (sensitivity) are the drivers for selection.

The rods in the photo can be seen of TV in the hands of top Elite anglers.

No seat at all - called the Tennessee Handle.

The Aero Spin Seat has palm support is quite comfortable - threads on top end.

Uplocking provided for shorter front end to facilitate bite detection.


----------



## reel dawg (Apr 3, 2008)

I build all of my spinning rods with the reel seat downlocking. The reason is that when mounted uplocking, the heel of your hand rests on the threads of the barrel, which I find uncomfortable.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I have done both methods, but truly prefer them facing towards the front. It all depends on what the customer wants, but as for my personal rods, they face frontwards.


----------



## CroakerJO (Mar 16, 2011)

The other option is to chose a reel seat that accepts any number of optional sleeve type hoods that cover the threads altogether. Then you can base your decision on the "look" you like and the threads are covered either way. Fuji's KDPS, HPS and KSKSS/ASH all accomplish a "hidden thread" look and can be added to most of their popular seats.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Seat Orientation*

You are going to get different answers on this for sure.

I don't use a seat on my personal rods because I tape the reel on or use coasters.

When do I build with a threaded seat, I put the threads at the front. I tape over the threads after the reel is installed. I keeps them comfortable. Shrink would work also. JMHO C2


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

I have built rods with downlocking and uplocking seats. A good reason to use downlocking seats,especially on heavy or offshore rods, is for a little added insurance against a reel falling off of the rod in the even the hood backs out on the threads. I have seen this happen with uplocking seats and reels fall off onto the deck of a boat. The reel is more likely to stay in place if the bottom hood is stationary and supporting the reel foot. I am sure this problem also led to the development of rod clamps for conventional reels.


----------

